# Meat chicken setup



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking for some feedback on raising meat birds. I plan to hatch out chicks at least once a month. All roosters and hens that done show great laying potential will be culled early for meat. 
I plan on keeping these younger birds separate from the main flock by keeping them in a open air hoop coop. This will essentially just be a large run with roosting poles. 
Every few weeks I will be able to harvest chickens when I place the new ones from the brooder. So I have a cycle going. By keeping this cycle I can then freshen up my layers and keep my laying flock strong as well. 
Can anyone who has raised a flock in this manor point out anything that I may need to change? I want to be Set on my plans come spring.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Make sure you set enough eggs that you can account for bad hatches , chick deaths , predators. There's a lot that can happen from egg to freezer. I wait to process at around 28 weeks for a bigger bird and also for egg laying to start. I have an assortment of large fowl standard breeds not meat birds.


----------

